# General > Biodiversity >  Help with animal noise ID

## kas

Can anyone help me ID the noise, we think it must be linked to the fox recorded by the camera 3 minutes before. Is it foxes fighting or one making a kill? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur8Jm0RoHa0

A fox clip in daylight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEMU1vw-wJ8

----------


## Nigel Shelton

sounds like cubs squabling over food

----------


## kas

Many Thanks for that.
 I was noticing that the sound is not as loud on a friends computer as it is on my own, so apologies if you can not hear it.

----------


## nearing rock bottom

> Many Thanks for that.
>  I was noticing that the sound is not as loud on a friends computer as it is on my own, so apologies if you can not hear it.


Isn't it a bit early in year for cubs?

----------


## Kenn

Day time or night time? Did n't sound like fox cubs to us they tend to be more yappy like puppies.

----------


## kas

Yes I think it would bea early so I presumed when cubs were said then it meant last years cubs. Lizz there is some puppy type sounds about 4 secs and 23 secs but they are very quiet and cant be heard on some PCs and as you say the rest of it isnt very puppy like. So I am still none the wiser yet. Have left the camera in the same location to see if we get any more footage that will shed any light on it.

----------


## billmoseley

that is a Vixen fighting probably the unwanted attentions of a dog fox. theirs screams at times can almost be scarey and have been likened to a babies crys

----------


## kas

Many Thanks Bill

----------

